# Faller Trucks



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Did Faller ever make an International Harvester foreward cab truck?


Thanks, Neal :dude:


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Faller truck cabs*

Hi Neal,

no, Faller only did these 2 different truck cabs: 

First was the Buessing: 










Second was sth. that should resemble a Mercedes Benz truck (funny side aspect: Really looks like MB already had quite strict licence policies way back then...):










Hope that helped at least a little...

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Thanks Claus !*

:wave:


----------

